# 924 Moves in 1 Minute....



## pjk (Apr 14, 2006)

I havent seen this yet, since I am on dial up, but check this out:
http://my.fit.edu/~dchristi/cube/924final.mpg

I was reading about it, and here is what it said:
?Check out my newest video, a new unofficial world record for the most moves moves done per minute on a 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube. I got 924 moves by doing 154 six (6) move triggers. Each trigger consists of two (2) triggers: (R U' R) then (R' U R'). "

Sounds incredible.... can anyone here beat that?


----------



## dougreed (Apr 14, 2006)

I've seen that before. It's pretty cool, but not all that practical. But even if I wanted to, I don't think I could beat it.

-Doug


----------



## Joël (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Patrick,

I believe that is Nathan Christie's video. Because the moves he used don't comply to the rules on speedcubing.com, it is not the UWR (R and R' cancel out). 

But still, I have seen Nathan Christie in action, and some of his fingertricks are wicked fast. In Florida, I saw him doing the T permutation faster than I had ever seen before.

- Jo?l.


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree.. his finger tricks are insane.. Nice guy too!

Frank


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't know who Nathan is.. but the R and the R' cancel out. So its technically not 900+ moves.

Regarding Nathon's "Crazy" finger tricks. Can anyone post a vid? The first vid doesn't work for me.


----------



## pjk (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is his site:
http://my.fit.edu/~dchristi/cube/


----------



## Pedro (Apr 17, 2006)

this last link isn't working too...


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2006)

His webpage must be down. Both links were working, now neither work.


----------



## pjk (Feb 21, 2008)

This is a really old post, but with all the new cubers out, do any of you think you can beat it? Try it and post your results.


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2008)

...Harris?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 21, 2008)

I can do it, 
I can do it, 
I can do it, 
I can do it, 
I can do it, 
I can do it, 

oh wait, that's 60 seconds, not 60 minutes  (and most moves, not fewest moves)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 21, 2008)

I can imagine Yu Nakajima breaking 1000 moves in a minute.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 22, 2008)

Or Hiroyuki Take? (PLL execution almost sub 35)


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 22, 2008)

do you mean just turn it that many times without solving it 
if so idk


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 22, 2008)

uh yeah doesnt the next R move cancel out the last one? so its not even really 900 moves... is it?


----------



## MiloD (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't like the triggers he uses. At two points there's consecutive moves on the same layer so you never have to complete those turns. I have the same issue with the #1 record on speedcubing.com. The guy does just (R U R'). 

(R U R' U') is the only way to go. My best is just over 500 in one minute. At top speed I can sustain 10 moves per second with this trigger.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 22, 2008)

(l' U l) is fast.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> (l' U l) is fast.


... but lame. And wouldn't (R R R' R') or something like that be even faster? There used to be short rules on the record page at speedcubing.com, but it seems to be that they aren't that strict anymore.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm glad that speedcubing isn't just about how fast you can turn the cube...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 22, 2008)

His hands must have been a bit sore.


----------



## brad711 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Allowed?*

Are you allowed to do moves that cancel? I would think that definately doesn't count. Anyway, I use L'U'LF' for moves/minute.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 23, 2008)

Is M2 1, 2 or 4 moves?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2008)

There was something in the (unofficial) rules about 2 consecutive turns that needed to be on "different and non opposite faces".

So
M, M
R U R', R U R'
L R, L R
would all be disallowed but
(R U R' U') * 6 was allowed


----------

